# Brushy Mtn. Free Shipping for New Beekeeping Students



## DigitalBishop (Nov 11, 2009)

That's great for people who have a school near them and can take a class. I wish I could take advantage of this but I'm sure that BM doesn't recognize the school of hard knocks.


----------



## beekeeper1 (Jan 31, 2010)

This offer from Brushy Mountain is good for the South East Ky Bee School to be held on Feb. 20th. These Bee Schools are not that hard to put on, it just takes some time. Get on line and look for programs across the country and copy them. 

We now have 7-8 Bee Schools scattered across KY. Most are joint efforts between local Bee Clubs, Cooperative Extension Services, and the State Apiarist Office. If there is not one close there is an opprotunity to conduct one. 

Go to this web site and you can get programs of a number of these schools.
http://www.kyagr.com/statevet/bees/index.htm


----------



## bensambees (Feb 16, 2010)

Brushy Mountain is offering an online begginners class in four sessions starting March 9. I don't know if the free shipping would apply, but you could ask.

The class is only $15.00.


----------

